# Rider Added to your Queue



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Come on Lyft, seriously....do you really think I am going to just take your junkie pax without me having a say on whether or not I want to drive 10 minutes....or whether or not I want to accept your 4.60 rating pax???

I have a 100% cancellation rate on these 'forced' pax and I recommend you doing the same.

Right now, 13 minutes is the farthest Queue Rider that I have received so far, feel free to post your Forced pickups.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Makes sense. Unless I'm like a few away from a promo they just unnecessarily force you into another ride. It's already bad enough when you get the big brother messages for declining even one ride.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Unless it's a shared ride or more than 2 miles away, I'm ok with those stacked pings. The only thing they need to improve is giving the driver a chance to accept or reject them like Uber does.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

you could always go on last trip when you are on a ride so you dont get them at all.... hmmm what a thought!!


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Merc7186 said:


> Come on Lyft, seriously....do you really think I am going to just take your junkie pax without me having a say on whether or not I want to drive 10 minutes....or whether or not I want to accept your 4.60 rating pax???
> 
> I have a 100% cancellation rate on these 'forced' pax and I recommend you doing the same.
> 
> Right now, 13 minutes is the farthest Queue Rider that I have received so far, feel free to post your Forced pickups.


They are thumbing their nose at our independent contractor status by "accepting" rides for us without our consent. Tried dumping a pair of 17 minute base rate ETA's on me today. 100% cancellation here as well based on principal alone.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Matty760 said:


> you could always go on last trip when you are on a ride so you dont get them at all.... hmmm what a thought!!


 This doesn't always work with LYFT . I have had 2 riders added to a queue after stopping new requests . If it's busy they do what they want . Those 2 people were not picked up by me .


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

OtherUbersdo said:


> This doesn't always work with LYFT . I have had 2 riders added to a queue after stopping new requests . If it's busy they do what they want . Those 2 people were not picked up by me .


If you do get a stacked pinged then just refuse it on the details screen before you end your current ride.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I was told I can cancel queues rides without penalty.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> I was told I can cancel queues rides without penalty.


You can. It's just something I forget to do because on Uber they just make it easier to just deny it as soon as it pops up. Uber in general doesn't seem to push rides on me as much as Lyft does even in busy areas. If you're on an Uber X they generally don't force you into another Uber half way there.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

I like the stacked pings. I can map out the pickup location and see exactly how far it is away from me and if it's a grocery store, school or some other undesirable location. Most importantly, I can see if it's a two stopper. 

If there's anything I don't like about the ride, or if I see that it's surging, I can just decline the ride and wait for a regular ping. 

I have no idea what you're complaining about.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Matty760 said:


> If you do get a stacked pinged then just refuse it on the details screen before you end your current ride.


Again....its on Lyft, not Uber. They put it in your queue, there is no refusal.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> I like the stacked pings. I can map out the pickup location and see exactly how far it is away from me and if it's a grocery store, school or some other undesirable location. Most importantly, I can see if it's a two stopper.
> 
> If there's anything I don't like about the ride, or if I see that it's surging, I can just decline the ride and wait for a regular ping.
> 
> I have no idea what you're complaining about.


 I don't want to speak for the OP but I believe he is complaining about them taking away the option to choose what rides you accept . If you don't take every ride this is important .


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> I like the stacked pings. I can map out the pickup location and see exactly how far it is away from me and if it's a grocery store, school or some other undesirable location. Most importantly, I can see if it's a two stopper.
> 
> If there's anything I don't like about the ride, or if I see that it's surging, I can just decline the ride and wait for a regular ping.
> 
> I have no idea what you're complaining about.


here the auto ping on lyft there usually never more 12 minutes away. i will drive to them . i am happy with it. i figure if i refuse then ill have to wait 2 or 3 minutes when its slow to get a ping anyways so it actually saves me time. with uber i will pass on a ride if its more then 8 minutes away here uber pays 20 % less .


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Again....its on Lyft, not Uber. They put it in your queue, there is no refusal.


You can still decline the ride without penalty. You just have to do it before you end the first ride.

1.









2.









3. 











OtherUbersdo said:


> I don't want to speak for the OP but I believe he is complaining about them taking away the option to choose what rides you accept . If you don't take every ride this is important .


As I showed above, you can still decline a queued ride without penalty.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

or just click the top right of the app click last ride.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

dctcmn said:


> You can still decline the ride without penalty. You just have to do it before you end the first ride.
> 
> 1.
> View attachment 278054
> ...


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

dctcmn said:


> You can still decline the ride without penalty. You just have to do it before you end the first ride.
> 
> 1.
> View attachment 278054
> ...


Does that work with Shared Rides too? TIA.

BONG!!!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I really dislike the way Lyft stacks rides also.

- No indication of rating of pax, ever. 

- No indication of surge or bonuses.

- No indication of time or distance to pickup.

- No CHOICE to accept or decline when it is "stacked". Have to manually go in and cancel it.

- No way of knowing what the nearby surge is unless you are ride-free.

- No showing you what the last ride paid until your entire chain of rides is completed.


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> Come on Lyft, seriously....do you really think I am going to just take your junkie pax without me having a say on whether or not I want to drive 10 minutes....or whether or not I want to accept your 4.60 rating pax???
> 
> I have a 100% cancellation rate on these 'forced' pax and I recommend you doing the same.
> 
> Right now, 13 minutes is the farthest Queue Rider that I have received so far, feel free to post your Forced pickups.


Here's how you can avoid the stacked pings, once on a ride, click the button like you want to go offline. This prevents them from adding passengers to your queue (shared rides they can still add additional riders). When you finish the trip before ending it put yourself back online.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> i figure if i refuse then ill have to *wait 2 or 3 minutes when its slow* to get a ping anyways so it actually saves me time.


Slow? That's not slow. Regularly waiting 20 or 30 minutes between pings is slow... And is normal in many large markets...

And by "waiting" I mean strategically positioning yourself to get a ping as soon as possible because simply being online isn't sufficient.

If you're only waiting 2 or 3 minutes for a ping that is still considered "very busy."

Queued rides only happen when it is "very busy." If you are getting queued rides regularly then consider yourself lucky to be in a market that is perpetually busy.

Las Vegas is not busy enough on Lyft and drivers here might get a queued ride a couple times a week or rarely per night if it's crazy busy for some reason.

These threads with drivers complaining about "first world problems" in busy rideshare markets are entertaiming.. And I wish I had the same problems here..

Fyi you can cancel a (previously) queued ride without penalty even after dropping off the original rider. But there may be a time limit for doing this as if you wait too long the text on the cancel popup changes.


----------

